# **UPDATE Emergency Mud Motor Call List**



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

The Utah Mud Motor Association sponsored by Widow Maker Mud Boats is going to offer a emergency text service for all of the waters located in Northern Utah. This will be the exact same service that the Utah Airboat Association uses for those of you in the know.
The way it works is you simply send me your cell phone number I'll put it in a data base and when someone has an issue they text me and I'll send out the details of where the broke down vessel is and their contact information. Someone in the area will respond and finish the rescue.
Very simple.
So with that let's start the list of names and cell phone numbers.
(If you'd rather pm me that would be fine as well)

Josh Noble
801-721-0297


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I am on the list for the Airboat association and love the service. Put me down for the mudmotor list!

(801) 244-4582


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Great idea. 
Pm sent.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ben Rendon 
8018673662 

So do we call you when we break down or who?


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hunter_17 said:


> Ben Rendon
> 8018673662
> 
> So do we call you when we break down or who?


Sorry just read the first post all the way got my answe thanks


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Love the idea. Small price to pay, giving help when needed and knowing I can get help in return. Pm sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great idea guys! This is the banker speaking, I would not post full names and cell phones on a public forum, if I were you. I just see a lot of fraud that can begin from something as simple as this info. Again, this is not forum rules, just for your own protection, a PM may work best. I really like that idea, good going!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to all for the PM's and posting. Huge thank you for trying to keep us safe.
Everyone that has sent me a PM or posted has been added to the group.
If you're interested in becoming a part of this emergency text group please PM me your name and cell number.
Later this week I'll send out a test text to the group.

Hope everyone has a safe and successful youth hunt!
See you all on the water! 
Josh


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome Idea! Thanks!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was out on the youth hunt at the BRBR when the test page came. Glad it was a test, but would of been there to help if needed. Once again, great idea!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> The Utah Mud Motor Association sponsored by Widow Maker Mud Boats is going to offer a emergency text service for all of the waters located in Northern Utah. This will be the exact same service that the Utah Airboat Association uses for those of you in the know.
> The way it works is you simply send me your cell phone number I'll put it in a data base and when someone has an issue they text me and I'll send out the details of where the broke down vessel is and their contact information. Someone in the area will respond and finish the rescue.
> Very simple.
> So with that let's start the list of names and cell phone numbers.
> ...


Josh you care to update this info, I had a friend broke down in Harold Crane and now live in Lindon utah, long story called the number to get some help and wrong number. If your still offering this service please update the info.
:sad:


----------

